# 2017 NAPgA Calendars are Here!



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

The 2017 NAPgA calendars have arrived and they look great! Show off your packgoat enthusiasm all year long by displaying one of these lovely wall calendars. The price is only $15 and shipping is included. Supply is limited so don't wait!

Proceeds help support NAPgA's ongoing fight to keep public lands open to packgoats. Order yours HERE.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks! We've already sold almost half of them!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Supplies are running out and we're getting close to Christmas! If you want one of these beautiful one-of-a-kind calendars, now is the time to order!


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Are there any more calendars left


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

No, sorry. We sold the last one a few days ago. But stay tuned for next year because I'm sure we'll do them again!


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweet do you put user submitted pictures on them. I will be doing a lot of packing with my goats through the red rocks of Utah and would love to submit some to be in the calendar.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, the photos are all submitted by NAPgA members and then we open the voting to everyone. Photos with the highest votes get in. I'll bet you get some fabulous pictures in Utah! We go on a goat packing trip to Escalante most years and the red rock and slot canyon pictures are always stunning. If you're a NAPgA member you'll get an email notification sometime in August/September when the calendar contest is open for submissions.


----------

